

Anonymous Facebook Attacks Begin at 9 AM - jjp9999
http://techzwn.com/2011/11/anonymous-facebook-attacks-begin-early/

======
freedompeace
I'm going to bet that these "attacks" aren't going to do anything to the
Facebook network.

Also, Facebook users have _opted in_ to Facebook, and its data storage
"tactics". If you aren't happy with it, then don't opt-in. As a 16 year old
kid, I'm not missing out on anything important. My relationships, social life
and life is still intact, despite not being part of Facebook.

There may be some who argue that people opt-in to Facebook don't know about it
(certainly my teachers do). Let me say that complacency isn't an excuse. Only
you are to blame if you sign up to some business offering you a $100,000 loan
for 0% interest without considering and researching the possible
repercussions.

It's your data. Facebook is free for you, but it obviously costs them money
(without even considering the cost of technology, there's hiring employees).
They have to recoup that somehow, and effectively to keep all your friends,
your friends and your friends' friends' friends on it.

Disclaimer: I do have a Facebook account that I use to sign up to services
that require that I have a Facebook account, like my school's gaming club, but
there's no activity on it.

~~~
yaix
>Also, Facebook users have opted in to Facebook, and its data storage
"tactics"

Not always.

Facebook stores data of people that are not even members, using tricks to make
their real-world friends submit that kind of data. Upload you mobile phone
contacts, find people from you Gmail address book on Facebook, etc.

So Facebook may well have lots of data about you, even though you do not have
an account or any knowledge of that profiling.

(OpFacebook is stupid anyway)

~~~
freedompeace
They aren't tricks. Inviting your a friend to Facebook via. email isn't a
trick, and keeping a record of it so that Facebook can notify both parties
that the request has been accepted isn't a trick, for example.

It's still, nevertheless, far less than what people put on Facebook
themselves. It might be comparable to me asking my friend about this person I
saw the other day. Her friends are giving me that information. Though, as the
person, I wouldn't appreciate my information shared, it's something that
happens often in the real world, not just Facebook.

------
mijnpc
I guess people don't have anything better to do with their time.

